# MDM repetitive takers - need advice



## Workx (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi

Anyone who took MDM 2nd or 3rd time - can you tell me if same questions repeating? Or at least same question types? I am taking 2nd time - wondering if anything I can take away from 1st test.


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello there, I took the MDM exam 4 times and every time I prepared for it as if they were going to ask anything and everything within my discipline. I'm glad I did because each exam was different, you really can't expect a repeat from one session to another. This probably isn't the answer you were hoping for but the more prepared you are for the exam the better....problems problems problems my friend.

Good luck to you on Friday !


----------



## Workx (Apr 1, 2019)

SacMe24 said:


> Hello there, I took the MDM exam 4 times and every time I prepared for it as if they were going to ask anything and everything within my discipline. I'm glad I did because each exam was different, you really can't expect a repeat from one session to another. This probably isn't the answer you were hoping for but the more prepared you are for the exam the better....problems problems problems my friend.
> 
> Good luck to you on Friday !


Thank you sir. I am prepared. better than last time.


----------



## monty01 (May 17, 2019)

Workx, did you make it out alive?  Hope you nailed it!


----------



## Workx (May 20, 2019)

@monty01   Yes, I passed on the 2nd attempt. Relieved.


----------



## monty01 (May 20, 2019)

Very nice!


----------

